

Mac App Store is just not going to work - chandika
http://blog.hiraash.org/2011/03/05/mac-app-store-is-just-not-going-to-work/

======
st3fan
Nice rant, but I think developers think otherwise. Since the Mac app store has
been opened up we have seen awesome success stories from developers who are
now using a second or even primary sales channel for their product. With a lot
of success.

I agree that Trials are nice to have. Fortunately in many cases you can still
go to the developer's site and download a trial or demo copy.

~~~
AlexC04
5 reasons why the iPad will fail...
[http://webtrends.about.com/b/2010/01/26/5-reasons-why-
apples...](http://webtrends.about.com/b/2010/01/26/5-reasons-why-apples-
islate-tablet-will-fail.htm)

Sorry, I've read these articles too often to even bother clicking through to
the rant.

The Mac App Store will do fine. In fact it will be an amazing, resounding,
blindingly successful success. You don't have to like it. There are in fact a
lot of things _I_ don't like about it ... but that doesn't change the fact
that Apple customers will _LOVE_ it.

If you don't love it, it wasn't meant for you... stop being such a hipster.

... how's that for a rant? ;)

